# home server installation



## panicbox (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, Im having a bit of an issue here, im getting this message "An Error Occurred", "This operation cannot be completed at the time." now mind you the desktop im on now is running windows xp pro w/sp3 im a having no problems accessing my server from it but, the problem lies when i insert the whs server connector cd in my laptop which is running windows vista home premium also my third computer which is also as well desktop its running windows home edition w/sp3 that too fails as well so im hoping can someone here can help me out. if anymore info is needed plz shout out, thz.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Sounds like maybe a bad connector CD, Where did you get it from?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I believe the latest and greatest connector software is always on the server if memory serves me correctly. 

My WHS server isn't up and running right now so I can't check but I do recall it being on the server as well.


----------



## panicbox (Aug 26, 2009)

its came with WHS OEM package


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

EOM package doesn't necessarily mean the software is up to date. Surf the WHS blogs for the latest updates.


----------

